# SIRIUS XM to Report Over $100 Million of Free Cash Flow for 2009



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...bscribers-in-the-fourth-quarter-82094422.html



> SIRIUS XM Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI) today announced that it ended the year with 18,772,758 subscribers, adding 257,028 net subscribers in the fourth quarter of 2009.
> 
> "Based on preliminary financial data, we expect to report over $100 million of free cash flow for 2009, an extraordinary improvement over the pro forma negative free cash flow of $552 million that the company experienced in 2008," noted Mel Karmazin, Chief Executive Officer, SIRIUS XM. "This is the first year in our history that we have generated positive free cash flow for the entire year. Our fourth quarter subscriber results mark two consecutive quarters of net subscriber additions for SIRIUS XM and are the highest since the third quarter of 2008. Improvements in automotive sales, conversion rates and better than anticipated self-pay churn suggest that the outlook for the auto sector and the effects of the economy on our business are beginning to improve," Mr. Karmazin added.


More.....

Maybe the merger will keep them going?


----------

